# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Рестайлинг форума

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги,

администрация представляет вашему вниманию новый дизайн нашего форума. Надеемся, он в дальнейшем станет действительной визитной карточкой ресурса и сделает его узнаваемым с первого взгляда.  :Smiley: 

Пока что стиль еще в тестировании, поэтому мы готовы рассмотреть ваши пожелания, предложения и замечания.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Xen

Фонт в лого я бы в самом деле сменил на более представительный... не спрашивайте меня, на какой именно, но этот конкретно не катит имхо...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Выглядит классно!

*Добавлено через 15 минут*

Только один минус, теперь незаметно, что прочитано, а что нет. Иконки слабо отличаются

----------


## Shu_b

Имхо появилась какая то "аляпистость"... цвет фона стал ярче? или мне кажется?

И ещё, плохо различимы непрочитанные разделы, может для выделения непрочитанного кроме более тёмного синего, добавить ещё и жёлтый цвет для буковки V?

----------


## Макcим

Мне всё нравится  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

Цветовая гамма мне нравится. Есть мелкие детали которые надо будет доработать. Со значками согласен плохо видно старые/новые.
Вечером кину варианты. И шапку надо наверное тоже в рамке сделать а то как то не стыкуется. И Кнопки переделывать надо (цвет)

----------


## ScratchyClaws

я бы взяла ВСЕ используемые цвета (кроме белого) и сделала потемнее....
Shu прав, ярковато....

----------


## Not

> я бы взяла ВСЕ используемые цвета (кроме белого) и сделала потемнее....
> Shu прав, ярковато....


Цвета где конкретно? Фон менять не рекомендуется так как чем темнее фон тем менее читаем темный шрифт. Если речь о полосах заголовков и т.п. то можно попробывать.
Общая расцветка соответствует слогану.

----------


## Rene-gad

@ll
не зна, не зна. По-моему очень красиво стало  :Smiley:   :good:

----------


## Shu_b

> Цвета где конкретно? Фон менять не рекомендуется ....


Вопрос не к картинкам, Я имел ввиду цвет background: #D7E5F4 (окантовка страницы, окна цитат), он ранее таким же был? или его сделали темнее, или это мне кажется.... :-)

----------


## Not

может так?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> может так?


Неплохо. Смотрится.

----------


## Палыч

> может так?


Да-да-да!
Я как раз хотел просить об этом. Подойдёт любой яркий контрастирующий элемент -- окантовка, полоска, значёк. Флажок тоже хорошо.

----------


## Not

> Вопрос не к картинкам, Я имел ввиду цвет background: #D7E5F4 (окантовка страницы, окна цитат), он ранее таким же был? или его сделали темнее, или это мне кажется.... :-)


Он не стал светлее/темнее он стал с другим оттенком был с фиолетово-серым а сейчас небесного цвета.

----------


## RiC

> может так?


Imho. А может "V" внутри другим цветом написать, к примеру жёлтым ?

----------


## Not

> Imho. А может "V" внутри другим цветом написать, к примеру жёлтым ?


это смогу только вечером.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Цвета где конкретно? Фон менять не рекомендуется так как чем темнее фон тем менее читаем темный шрифт. Если речь о полосах заголовков и т.п. то можно попробывать.
> Общая расцветка соответствует слогану.


скажем все оттенки синего потемнее сделать... и сбоку сообщений и в заголовках...

или как вариант былй цвет в заголовках заменить чем-нибудь темным... а то на светлом фоне почти не видно

----------


## Shu_b

> Он не стал светлее/темнее он стал с другим оттенком был с фиолетово-серым а сейчас небесного цвета.


значит не кажется... :-) имхо сделать его более бледным, ближе к белому.



> А может "V" внутри другим цветом написать, к примеру жёлтым ?


таким же, как на маленьком листочке, перед датой сообщения (в новых сообщениях) ;-)

----------


## santy

первый вариант дизайна (тот что канул в лету) нравится больше... (или еще не канул?)

----------


## Not

> первый вариант дизайна (тот что канул в лету) нравится больше... (или еще не канул?)


А первый это какой?

----------


## santy

это последний рабочий вариант оформления данного сайта. На мой взгляд, там идеально была подобрана цветовая схема, так что на нее даже не обращаешь внимание... только на информацию... здесь же цветовая схема бросается в глаза...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Not

*santy*, наверное это с непривычки.
Можно конечно попробывать сделать полосы заголовков и разделов темнее.

----------


## DVi

IMHO все красиво и удобно.
Молодцы!

----------


## Geser

С непривычки часто кажется хуже чем было. По поводу цветовой гаммы, думаю нужно пару дней привыкнуть, а потом править то что раздражает. Одно несомненно. Те места где текст белыми буквами нужно сделать темнее. Потому как текста просто не видно

----------


## santy

> *santy*, наверное это с непривычки.
> Можно конечно попробывать сделать полосы заголовков и разделов темнее.


Возможно (привычной была последняя схема)... сейчас с градиентом небесного, стремящегося к светлому уже лучше смотрится.
---
просто фиолетовый цвет мне нравится больше чем голубой... люблю фиолетовое небо.

----------


## Not

> С непривычки часто кажется хуже чем было. По поводу цветовой гаммы, думаю нужно пару дней привыкнуть, а потом править то что раздражает. Одно несомненно. Те места где текст белыми буквами нужно сделать темнее. Потому как текста просто не видно


вот как выглядит у менч на мониторе



на мой взгляд все читаемо. Но если настройки монитора другие, возможно и сливание текста.....

----------


## Geser

> на мой взгляд все читаемо


Читаемо в принципе - да.
Чираемо без напряжения - нет.
Дизайн не должен напрягать глаза. Весь текст должен быть *легко* читаем.

----------


## santy

много цветов получается... вот кнопочки "ответить", "правка", "цитата" из прошлой схемы, темы форума, фон окна быстрый ответ еще... производные фиолетового... очень все органично. Новая схема, на мой взгляд, пока проигрывает...

----------


## Not

> много цветов получается... вот кнопочки "ответить", "правка", "цитата" из прошлой схемы, темы форума, фон окна быстрый ответ еще... производные фиолетового... очень все органично. Новая схема, на мой взгляд, пока проигрывает...


В самом первом сообщении написано: "Пока что стиль еще в тестировании, поэтому мы готовы рассмотреть ваши пожелания, предложения и замечания."

Из этого следует, что еще не все устаканилось и находится в процессе доработки. Кнопки будут естественно переделаны но, что бы не переделывать их каждый день, необходимо сперва доконца определится с общим дизайном сайта и цветовой гаммой а потом уже под этот дизайн и гамму переделывать детали. :Smiley:

----------


## santy

ok, Not, успехов!
----
С Гессером, согласен. есть напряг.

----------


## Not

> ok, Not, успехов!
> ----
> С Гессером, согласен. есть напряг.


Будем работать с учетом всех Ваших замечаний.

----------


## drongo

Ещё маленькое замечание, когда находишься на главной странице форума, видна такая вот лестница- по моему это портит дизайн, должно всё равняться под шапку, она как раз влазит целиком в  в экран большинства юзеров  :Wink: 

P.S.надо на английском форуме шапку прицепить, пока её её по адресу http://eng.virusinfo.info/ -не наблюдается  :Sad:

----------


## Not

*drongo*, 

какое у тебя разрешение экрана?
на 1024х768 все ровно.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *drongo*, 
> 
> какое у тебя разрешение экрана?
> на 1024х768 все ровно.


У меня 1280*1024 - отображается нормально

----------


## Surfer

Ко всему можно привыкнуть, но логотип, простите, мягко говоря хреновенький  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

Ценное замечание.  :Smiley:  А вы уже нарисовали свой вариант?

----------


## santy

> Будем работать с учетом всех Ваших замечаний.


Кстати, неплохая цветовая схема blue в Опере...еще... не перестарайтесь с логотипом Virusinfo, а то уже начинают мерещиться ушки известного брэнда.  :Smiley: .

----------


## NickGolovko

Кому что....  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

*Surfer*, 
немного не по теме
ты случайно не был владельцем мотоцикла CB400SF???

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Ко всему можно привыкнуть, но логотип, простите, мягко говоря хреновенький


Чужого жука каждый норовит обругать

----------


## Not

> Ко всему можно привыкнуть, но логотип, простите, мягко говоря хреновенький


Самая правильная фраза по этому поводу: "А вы уже нарисовали свой вариант?" (NickGolovko)
Можно сколько угодно говорить, что плохо, некрасиво, это тоже не то а вот сесть, включить соображалку, потратить время и нарисовать..... нашлось не много людей.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Самая правильная фраза по этому поводу: "А вы уже нарисовали свой вариант?"


У меня в подписи  :Smiley:  (вторая строка)

----------


## drongo

1024х768 ,сейчас исправилось, наверное глюки заходили в  гости  :Wink:  http://eng.virusinfo.info/- шапки по прежнему нет

----------


## Ego1st

Ахтунг форум фонариком стал...

----------


## NickGolovko

drongo, я еще не брался за английский стиль.  :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

Я не творческий человек, вернее не в рисовании.
Вот 3 вариант в голосовании был лучшим и если бы в опросе он стоял первым, то он бы выиграл. Просто очень много народу проголосовало на автомате, первый вариант всегда имеет больший приоритет.

*Not*
А причём тут мотоцикл, я только по машинам и иногда велосипедам =))

----------


## Geser

Всё пытаюсь понять... Всё же цвета стали ядовитые. Мож как-то их приглушить? Например в сторану стандартного оформления винды. Оно тоже в голубых тонах и всеми будет восприниматься как что-то привычное

----------


## Geser

Я имею в виду такие цвета

----------


## Not

> Я не творческий человек, вернее не в рисовании.
> Вот 3 вариант в голосовании был лучшим и если бы в опросе он стоял первым, то он бы выиграл. Просто очень много народу проголосовало на автомате, первый вариант всегда имеет больший приоритет.
> 
> *Not*
> А причём тут мотоцикл, я только по машинам и иногда велосипедам =))


по первому пункту я готов поспорить но думаю это лишнее. а по второму я знал человека с таким же ником и у него была хонда сибиха, вот я и подумал, что это он.

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*




> Я имею в виду такие цвета


вот фон один-в-один как ты предлагаешь 



в целом форум дложен был асоциироваться примерно с такой картинкой







 
в роли пингвинов такие юзвери как я поймавшие всякую заразу и стоящие на краю льдины раздумывающие как им жить дальше.

хотя слоган здесь напрашивается "туры на северный полюс"

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> хотя слоган здесь напрашивается "туры на северный полюс"


Ссори за офф. Насколько помню, пингвины обитают на южном полюсе  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> вот фон один-в-один как ты предлагаешь


Угу, этот фон лучше. Только пингвины с Линуксом асоциируются  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

> Ссори за офф. Насколько помню, пингвины обитают на южном полюсе


ну значит "туры на южный полюс" :Cheesy: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Вобщем так. Я нарисую все, что попросят. А что конкретно рисовать решайте.

----------


## Shu_b

А как правильно.... посередине или слева?..

----------


## Not

> А как правильно.... посередине или слева?..


Шапка еще не заполнена доконца. в последствии справа будет надпись и все встанет на свои места.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> в целом форум дложен был асоциироваться примерно с такой картинкой


в фотошопе одну из глыб довести до формы буквы V в логотипе... одному из пигвинов дать щит с мечом, другому зонтик, краешек картинки закрыть паутиной...  :Wink:

----------


## Not

> в фотошопе одну из глыб довести до формы буквы V в логотипе... одному из пигвинов дать щит с мечом, другому зонтик, краешек картинки закрыть паутиной...


а в море запустить акул с надписями на плавниках *Backdoors* 
и т.д.

----------


## Rene-gad

> ... одному из пигвинов дать щит с мечом,


пингвинов можно, пингвины - животные полезные (С). И вирусов не боятся  :Wink:

----------


## NickGolovko

Изменены значки форумов без новых сообщений и тип градиента категорий.

----------


## Not

> Изменены значки форумов без новых сообщений и тип градиента категорий.


Значки отлично! С градиентом вроде тоже все впорядке.
Необходимо только флажки рус./англ. перенести на шапку, а полоску на которой они сейчас убрать. И я бы убрал полосу над заголовком форума 
*English forum | Main Page | Russian forum*

----------


## NickGolovko

В шапку флажки я бы переносить не стал. Мне кажется, они на месте. Полосу убирать тоже не стоит: у флажков будет другое назначение.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

имхо полосу надо или белой делать или логическим продолжением шапки... 
пока , если не брать в расчет флажки она выглядит лишней.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Not

> В шапку флажки я бы переносить не стал. Мне кажется, они на месте. Полосу убирать тоже не стоит: у флажков будет другое назначение.


На мой дилетантский взгляд, очень много блоков вверху получается.
чем меньше блоков- тем легче воспринимается.
переключение рус/англ. получается дублируется флажками и переключателями над форумом. Шапку необходимо взять в рамку как остальные блоки (должно настраиваться в шаблоне).
Флажки на шапке будут более на месте. Если вписать в шапку "Экстренная антивирусная помощь" будет более законченый вид.
 
содержание этого блока необходимо разместить
здесь (вместо VIRUSINFO)


 а старый блок удалить

вобщем примерно так

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> На мой дилетантский взгляд, очень много блоков вверху получается


Мда, блоков моговато

----------


## Not

вот типа такого

----------


## Geser

Угу, согласен вверху много блоков. Длинная шапка неудобна

----------


## NickGolovko

Граждане эстеты,  :Smiley: 

предложенные варианты нарушают функционал форума. 

Максимум из того, что я могу сделать - во вложении. Объявления уйдут на сайт.

Объясняю назначение флажков. В отличие от надписей "English|Russian forum", они относятся к шапке и присутствуют также на страницах сайта. Поэтому флажки будут направлять на английскую и русскую главную страницу сайта, а текстовые ссылки будут, как и прежде, относиться к форуму.

----------


## Not

> Граждане эстеты, 
> 
> предложенные варианты нарушают функционал форума. 
> 
> Максимум из того, что я могу сделать - во вложении. Объявления уйдут на сайт.
> 
> Объясняю назначение флажков. В отличие от надписей "English|Russian forum", они относятся к шапке и присутствуют также на страницах сайта. Поэтому флажки будут направлять на английскую и русскую главную страницу сайта, а текстовые ссылки будут, как и прежде, относиться к форуму.


да но если их перенести в облость шапки (как было раньше)

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Nick тогда блок с флагами сделай белым

когда он синий, он кажется лишним... или между ним и шапкой не должно быть белой полосы

----------


## NickGolovko

Он не синий, он цвета фона таблицы (первый чередующийся цвет). Мне потребуется менять этот цвет, поскольку на все варианты команды background таблица не реагирует.

Могу подогнать вот так:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Ник, тонкая белая полоска между этими блоками уж больно глаза режет.

и я все не могу понять, почему их нельзя поместить в шапку, нижней строкой.

----------


## Not

*NickGolovko*, 
так шапка получается широкая (визуально) а логотип сдвинут вверх.
Я тоже за размешение флажков на самой шапке.

----------


## Shu_b

Верните pls навигацию вниз станички....

----------


## NickGolovko

Как она оттуда исчезла, хотелось бы мне знать... посмотрю.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Меня в принципе все устраивает, меня больше интересует содержание а не обертка ! А вообще как мне кажется сильно светловато...неплохо бы немного потемнее! А в целом очень не плохо! Веселенько  :Wink:

----------


## Rene-gad

> меня больше интересует содержание а не обертка !


Jolly Rojer +10 вот и меня тоже. А давайте 2 недели ничего в дизайне менять не будем, а там посмотрим? Иначе получим _эффект Слона-Живописца_ из басни Михалкова.

----------


## Not

> Jolly Rojer +10 вот и меня тоже. А давайте 2 недели ничего в дизайне менять не будем, а там посмотрим? Иначе получим _эффект Слона-Живописца_ из басни Михалкова.


это правильно, но все равно дизай необходимо закончить (кнопки там поменять и т.д.) а уже потом ничего не трогать.

----------


## anton_dr

> Как она оттуда исчезла, хотелось бы мне знать... посмотрю.


Я отключал во время атак. И еще пару вещей. завтра пробегусь по настройкам, верну все на место  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

Ребята, а чего кнопка благодарности выглядит сейчас, как *хеллоуин-тыква*?  :Nottosleep: По-моему ThumbsUp было лучше...

----------


## Макcим

Согласен. Смайлик лучше убрать...

----------


## Not

> Ребята, а чего кнопка благодарности выглядит сейчас, как *хеллоуин-тыква*? По-моему ThumbsUp было лучше...


значек изменю на такой же как был раньше (только чуть позже. необходимо время, что бы нарисовать руку) а вот старый дизайн кнопок ну просто никак не вязался с дизайном форума.

----------


## Geser

Предлагаю убрать градиент на синих полях. ПО моему смотрится аляповато.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Not

> Предлагаю убрать градиент на синих полях. ПО моему смотрится аляповато.


Мнения конечно у каждого свое, но вот на мой дилетантский взгляд все с точностью наоборот. Я конечно понимаю, что "все красивое должно быть квадратным" :Smiley:

----------


## santy

Неплохо.  :Smiley: . Начинаю привыкать к небесному. И не только ввиду долгого его отсутствия на рабочем месте.

----------


## Not

> Неплохо. . Начинаю привыкать к небесному. И не только ввиду долгого его отсутствия на рабочем месте.


Все вопрос привычки

----------


## NickGolovko

Варианты кнопки Спасибо для замены:









Просьба высказаться.

----------


## anton_dr

№3

----------


## Rene-gad

> Варианты кнопки Спасибо для замены:


мне с *+* понравилась  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> мне с *+* понравилась


Мне тоже

----------


## pig

> мне с + понравилась


Аналогично.

----------


## Muzzle

№3

----------


## Not

а может так?



 :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

№4

----------


## DVi

> а может так?


Мигать не надо - глаза мозолит

----------


## Not

> Мигать не надо - глаза мозолит


просто половина за один вариант а другая за другой вариант.
а так все довольны  :Smiley: 
Можно забацать, что бы плюс плавно трансформировался в руку.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Мне понравился 3-й вариант

----------


## Geser

И я против любых миганий

----------


## ScratchyClaws

+ самый прикольный....
кстати может после него единичку дорисовать и слово *спасибо* убрать?

----------


## anton_dr

> кстати может после него единичку дорисовать и слово *спасибо* убрать?


Как говорится, жжошь  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> + самый прикольный....
> кстати может после него единичку дорисовать и слово *спасибо* убрать?


99% посетителей не поймут что это такое

----------


## MiStr

№3

----------


## SuperBrat

+ Это хорошо, но не слишком ли их много будет в одном месте? После "Цитата" уже один есть. А вот золотую звездочку (не белую) я бы хотел предложить на "спасибо".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> А вот золотую звездочку .... я бы хотел предложить на "спасибо".


Ну вроде как Герой Антивирусного Труда, вроде  :Wink: 
BTW: поздравляю с повышением в звании  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

№ 4

----------


## ALEX(XX)

№3

----------


## NickGolovko

> просто половина за один вариант а другая за другой вариант.
> а так все довольны 
> Можно забацать, что бы плюс плавно трансформировался в руку.


Правда, попробуй с перетеканием  :Smiley: 




> + самый прикольный....
> кстати может после него единичку дорисовать и слово *спасибо* убрать?


Изначально я предложил Not'y сделать плюс или "+1", но второй вариант был отвергнут  :Smiley:

----------


## RiC

Imho ещё пожелание - кнопку  сделать одинаковой по стилю с остальными.

По поводу кнопок с благодарностью я за 3-й вариант и против анимированной, если делать анимированные то тогда все а не одну.

----------


## Not

> Правда, попробуй с перетеканием 
> 
> 
> 
> Изначально я предложил Not'y сделать плюс или "+1", но второй вариант был отвергнут


 
Можно с перетеканием но это через флеш редактор придется делать.
и потом действительно 1 анимированая кнопка среди остальных статичных будет плохо (но могу сделать). А если все кнопки анимировать, то это караул будет а не сайт.

а по поводу "+1" я уже объяснял почему это не очень подходит.
И потом на самом деле многие вообще не знают, что такое "+1".

*Добавлено через 30 секунд*




> Imho ещё пожелание - кнопку  сделать одинаковой по стилю с остальными.
> 
> По поводу кнопок с благодарностью я за 3-й вариант и против анимированной, если делать анимированные то тогда все а не одну.


разница только в наличии теней

----------


## drongo

Герой антивирусного труда - это прикольно  :Wink: 
Я за звёзды  :Wink:  Написать * "наградить"*  :Wink:   можно поменять и зелёные квадратики  , которые олицетворяют рейтинг , на звёзды .

----------


## anton_dr

> можно поменять и зелёные квадратики , которые олицетворяют рейтинг , на звёзды


Зелёные квадратики я почти созрел убрать - когда их много, они мешают. Будет просто цифра.

----------


## SuperBrat

А "Спасибо" и репутация как-то взаимосвязаны?

----------


## anton_dr

> А "Спасибо" и репутация как-то взаимосвязаны?


Да.
1 благодарность добавляет 1 очко репутации.

----------


## RiC

> разница только в наличии теней


Этот  наиболее подходит по стилю, или  он немного светлее.




> Да.
> 1 благодарность добавляет 1 очко репутации.


Больше похоже что 1 сообщение с благодарностями добавляет 1 очко  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> Больше похоже что 1 сообщение с благодарностями добавляет 1 очко


Все возможно  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Зелёные квадратики я почти созрел убрать - когда их много, они мешают. Будет просто цифра.


пусть будет звездочка... одна.. и пусть она меняет цвет, как на лиру

----------


## anton_dr

> пусть будет звездочка... одна.. и пусть она меняет цвет, как на лиру


Зачем? Цифр достаточно по моему мнению.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Зачем? Цифр достаточно по моему мнению.


для красоты  :Wink:

----------


## anton_dr

> для красоты


Красота нужна на ли.ру Или на Мамбе.  :Smiley: 
Здесь красота не первостепенна. И когда будет куча разноцветных звездочек, квадратиков, медалек - это будет и отвлекать, и смотреться ужасно.

----------


## RiC

> Зачем? Цифр достаточно по моему мнению.


Кстати саму фразу "Вес репутации" - может заменить на просто "Репутация" или "Реноме", а то непонятно в чём измеряется "Вес" репутации, и ещё - кнопочку "Ответить" обнови.

----------


## anton_dr

> Кстати саму фразу "Вес репутации" - может заменить на просто "Репутация" или "Реноме", а то непонятно в чём измеряется "Вес" репутации,


Логично



> и ещё - кнопочку "Ответить" обнови.


Так не определились по ней еще вроде бы. Мне текущая нравится больше.

----------


## maXmo

А мне всё-таки +1 больше нравится, «спасибо» можно и оставить или в тайтл перенести.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Коротенькие кнопочки отличаются от длинненьких – вот это реально заметно.

----------


## Geser

НУжно опять на видное место вывесить ссылку по поводу помощи в лечении. Читаю откуда народ идёт. ПОчти никто не соображает что можно у нас обратиться за помощью.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Exxx

В английском разделе не всё в порядке с кнопочками.


И ещё, давно хотел спросить. Зачем нужна вот эта строчка с кнопкой для "скрытия" раздела (по аналогии с новостями на главной)? 
Если она ничего особо не скрывает, кроме строки с названием раздела? Неужели она для этого и задумывалась?

----------


## Not

> В английском разделе не всё в порядке с кнопочками.


Долгое время нет возможности переделать. В самое ближайшее время будет исправлено

----------


## maXmo

Я забыл, баннеры сделали?

----------

